# toenail removal



## ggparker14 (May 14, 2012)

Procedure: Digital block with local augmenation with 0.5% bupivacaine 5 with s/epi. Lateral edge of nail undermined and freed from nail bed. Eponychial fold undermined and freed from nail. Nail incised vertically with scissors. Approximately 4 mm-wide naile edge removed with hemostat.


Would 11730 or 11750 be the correct code for this procedure?

I & D also performed. Is this billable with the toenail removal procedure?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## dclark7 (May 14, 2012)

11730 is more appropriate. 11750 is for permanent removal and your note does not give any indication that this was permanent.  Check with the insurance company on whether I&D is also billable.  I know for NGS J13 it is not based on their LCD for I&D procedures.


----------



## ollielooya (May 14, 2012)

just starting to enter the field of podiatry so bear that in mind.  After review I tend to agree with Doreen's entry, the code 11730 more aptly describes the procedure done based on my Coder's Desk Reference.  Also I ran the I&D thru a new coding program we're trying out and our MCR carrier does allow I&D with this code, but a modifier will be needed depending on the total description of the chart notes.  But this is an educated guess on my part and hopefully you'll get more answers.


----------

